# Three units at Ventura Harbortown Point -- one has a 2/15 deadline



## nickelbet (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello,

I have three reservations at Ventura Harbortown Point (#4042).

I have a studio unit with checkin of Sunday 2/23 and a one bedroom unit with a 3/2 checkin.  I plan to use these two reservations myself unless I get a good offer for sale or trade.

I have another unit reserved that I can cancel before 2/16 --- therefore the price is more negotiable than the two units above.  The Studio Unit with the 3/2 checkin is a very desireable unit -- it faces south to Ventura Harbor.  I believe it is #120 on the ground floor.  I would rather have the south exposure than the west exposure toward the Pacific.  I am asking $400 for the full week -- owners of this unit pay close to $700 yearly maintenance... I will consider a lower price or a trade in a couple days.

The highlight for me for 3/1 and 3/2 is the once per year gem and mineral show at the fairgrounds two miles away.  There are many other reasons to stay in ventura -- daytrips to Santa Barbara; RR presidential library; disney and Universal studios within daytrip radius...

I am willing to sell the first two reservations at the start of the listing.  The Studio with a 2/23 checkin is on the ground floor close to the parking lot.  The lack of view is no bigee to me -- it is close to Pool, BBQ, Point Club and Parking.  I will consider offers below $350 and will consider a trade to some other condo in coastal SoCal.  

The one bedroom unit has a desirable western exposure toward the ocean.  It is on the ground floor mere footsteps to the BBQ.  You can hear the ocean waves breaking about 200 yards to the west, but need to go to a higher floor to see the waves.  I will consider an offer below $500 and will be happy to make a trade --- I have met people using similar units on an RCI trade that required the trading power of a Hawiian 1br. 

Bill in Lancaster, CA


----------



## nickelbet (Feb 13, 2014)

*2 Units in Ventura -- Prices reduces --- attn Wyndham members*

Hello -- the responses to this post have been underwhelming...

The newly added 1br unit is 132, one of the best I have stayed in. The studio unit 119 is better than any I have obtained in the last eight years.  Still no offers.

Therefore, let it be known that my bottom line price is around 300 bucks... For my own use the number is lower, but if I were to rebuy the points from wyndham the price is higher.  They will happily sell you extra points at a 50% markup.  However if you cannot use your points the will make you an offer at 25 cents on the dollar -- Better than a horses head, but it is a bookie's dream vigorish.

Anyway === the attn to wyndham owners -- you know what these units are worth to you... I you are hoping to pick them up0 when I cancel, please contact me-- I will gladly try to coordinate the transfer of the reservations to 
Someone that really wants them.  If you try to buy for profit, watch out.  If you buy for yourself, you will never find a better deal... The whole wee for the price of two nights at Oceanside. 

As always, I have provided TMI.

I hope to meet the the lucky parties at the social mixer on Tues 3/6.

Bill IN lancaster -- eager for 2/23 checkin

---------------------------------                                      ------------
-------------------------------------- second post is below
8 pmI cannot find the method to change the title...

The desired change is --------- FLASH --- I now have a different 1 bedroom unit for sale with the original studio unit ---- both have a checkin of sunday march 2nd.


These units will be available only until noon sat 2/15

I forgot to list my phone number in previous post -- I will add this later -- I will respond to messges.  The email at vegaswatch.com associated with my account no longer exists in case you tried to email me.

I am excited--I just made the new reservation minutes ago


----------



## nickelbet (Feb 14, 2014)

*No way to edit original title*

Hello,

I edited the post but was unable to edit the original title line

----------- therefore this reply is made to bring the thread to the top of the list,,,,,,,,

Tomorrow is the deadline --- tick tick tick...

Punch line to an old joke "Vee half vays to make you tock"

Bill --- in the miserable high desert


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 15, 2014)

nickelbet said:


> These units will be available only until noon sat 2/15
> 
> I forgot to list my phone number in previous post -- I will add this later -- I will respond to messges.  The email at vegaswatch.com associated with my account no longer exists in case you tried to email me.
> 
> I am excited--I just made the new reservation minutes ago



With all due respect Bill, I had a passing interest in this listing, but I can't figure out what you are offering and what dates.  Not listing a phone number and indicating your linked email account no longer exists convinced me it was not worth the hassle trying to contact you.


Sent from my iPad Gen 4 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nickelbet (Feb 15, 2014)

*Reply to dave*

Hello Dave in Carmichael,

Both units have checkin of sunday march 2nd at Harbortown Point in ventura.

Please send a personal message to me along with your phone number.

Bill


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi Bill,

Sorry I can't use this, I was trying to give you some feedback on why you may not be getting many replies.

We have stayed there before, had both sides of the lockoff 2br, but the location was bad. We were stuck at the back looking over the boatyard, grinding and hammering all day. Sounds like you have better located units.

So for anyone else interested, you have a studio and a 1br available with a 3/2 check in date, correct?


Sent from my iPad Gen 4 using Tapatalk HD


----------

